# Anyone know of a good site for field judging monster Bull El



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know of any sites where a person can take a field judging test. I mean look at a picture, judge it, submit my score and then it tells me what the real score is. A site with many bulls to look at that has their score listed would be good as well where I can ingnore the score until I have come up with my own. I am going to draw the hunt of a lifetime for this fall and I am wanting to look at as many bulls as possible before going afield. I have hunted elk quite a bit and know what a big bull looks like but I am looking to really fine tune my scoring skills.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Plat the field judging game they provide.

http://bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features/art ... ldjudging/


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's a fun lil quiz!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, good quiz. I think it should have more elk and BIG elk. None of those bulls really had any size to them and when you're looking at shooting 380 over 360, their judging techniques fall short, but it's a good start.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I,m not so picky. If I ever get a bull tag and see one bigger than bull #2 in the quiz its getting the hammer. :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott, do you really believe you are going to draw that Eagle Mountain South tag this year?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I am glad that Tree was right there with me last fall on my LE hunt....I suck at scoring and would have probably shot the 1st 6 point that walked out opening morning.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I scored 50. Some I guessed right on and some I missed by alot


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I scored 50. Some I guessed right on and some I missed by alot


Same with me, I got several within 5, then one of them I was off by 60! :shock: :lol: I think they were wrong on that one, haha. Besides those were all 380 bulls. 8)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

See if you can score this guy. I found these the other day and misjudged them pretty bad.[attachment=0cta10e7]Bull.JPG[/attachmentcta10e7]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, It'd be cheating. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> See if you can score this guy. I found these the other day and misjudged them pretty bad.[attachment=0:20nak1xe]Bull.JPG[/attachment:20nak1xe]


Thanx boys for the site..............i actually found that one before posting and hoped that you guys knew of some others. Yes Nate, I should finally have enough points for the Eagle mountain south. It is only in the flats though and doesn't include Lake Mountain.

I think this bulls sheds are a 330 bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought bull #4 was a little bigger than 308. :roll:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I would say those sheds are around 330-340ish.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a set that almost identical to HJB's. (Except for the busted G3)










Here's the left side compared with a right from a much larger bull for reference.










One of the goofier 6 pts I've seen.










This is a shed thread, right Scott? :mrgreen:


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd put HJB's sheds at around 277 to 279?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't tell the score HJB, we need more guesses!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Since I've never hunted Elk, and haven't seen one in a few years, my guess is just that :mrgreen: but from what I recall in my younger days, would go with 285-295 for his sheds :?: :shock: :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HJBs set ,,,,,310

Trees 1st set ,,,,, 285


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Keep them coming  
Nobody has been very close so far :lol:


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

im guessing 235. Are you adding a spread credit or just going with what you have in your hand?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Add 36-38 inches for a spread credit


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright, even after the little quiz... I'll take an uneducated guess at HJB's. 260ish?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

HJB - 285
Tree - 265


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

[attachment=1:2cpvv1d3]iron-man.jpg[/attachment:2cpvv1d3]
[attachment=0:2cpvv1d3]Tree Man.jpg[/attachment:2cpvv1d3]

Now we know how you find all those sheds. It's gotta be the special hat that Ironman gave you. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Might have to look into divorce*

**** it! I told my wife that I should take my magic hat off for the pictures, but she said no one would notice.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

HJB-351
Tree-300 (without the broken antler deduction)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Lets get one more page of guesses and then I'll spill the beans.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB- I would say 300
Tree- 286 4/8 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*235-351? somebody is way off!*



HJB said:


> Lets get one more page of guesses and then I'll spill the beans.


Sounds good! Man, you guys are all over the place. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I see all of you guys looking but not posting.
GUESS!

:mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

HBJ- 270
Tree-255


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Here ya go. 290


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: 235-351? somebody is way off!*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get one more page of guesses and then I'll spill the beans.
> ...


How many do you think Cheated? :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 235-351? somebody is way off!*



HJB said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > HJB said:
> ...


Am I missing something, how could you cheat?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to ammend mine and go a little bigger and say 368 for HJBs but i'm still sticken to 300 for Trees


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Ok, so I posted this pic up on MM the other day and told everyone the score. So if you cheated, shame on you! 

My bull (Sheds) scored around 278. The picture does make them look a lot bigger. Just goes to show you how big a 300 bull can really be. Some of you underestimate the power of 300. And others say the number "350" like it's a fart in the wind. I would be absolutley thrilled to kill a bull similar to the sheds I found.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

+/- 7 inches...who's the man?!?! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine was *283* with a 38" Spread credit and a broken G3 (approx 7" missing).

The big shed in the 2nd picture was about 160" (With an 18" guess on the broken G4, which could easily be bigger.) There are also a few inches missing on the G5. Making this bull anywhere from 360-370, depending on spread credit.

It has 34" of mass compared to 23 per side on the smaller bull. The beams are just under 50 compared to 41 on the smaller bull.

So, the two bulls (Mine and HJB's) are more or less the same size.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I was close on trees set,,,,,,,only missed it 2".

And HJB,,,what did you for for inside spread? 278 looks right without that measurement.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the actual measurements of HJB's sheds:



> Pretty dang close man.
> G1-14
> G2-11
> G3-11
> ...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

PhoebeMoses said:


> I'd put HJB's sheds at around 277 to 279?


Ha, good one. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Both bulls where are big enough to be killed by me. :mrgreen:


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> PhoebeMoses said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put HJB's sheds at around 277 to 279?
> ...


Busted!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is working. Give me lots of pics and or sheds that you actually know the score and I'll guess!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bull 1 of 2*

Alright, what's he score? Maybe a breakdown on how you came to your conclusion?

Since you can't see it, the back end on the left side is about 4" shorter on the G5 and 2" shorter on the main beam. Good luck!

BTW, this was killed in an open bull unit in Utah.

#1

[attachment=0:2ytqwrxr]DSC_1786.JPG[/attachment:2ytqwrxr]

[attachment=1:2ytqwrxr]DSC_1783.JPG[/attachment:2ytqwrxr]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh sure now you block out his face. :lol: 290


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bull 2 of 2*

#2

If you know this one, please don't say anything.

[attachment=1:300nzqpq]DSC_1008.JPG[/attachment:300nzqpq]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Oh sure now you block out his face. :lol: 290


I would be strung up if I exposed him on the www, being wanted by the FBI and all. :wink:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

318 on the first
348 on the second


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Which one?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1-330
#2-365-don't know how they figure with non symmetricals??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gross inches, I hate the concept of net scores, I think someone with severe OCD thought up that one. :shock:

If you must know, they figure the typical frame deductions (differences) and add in the "junk" at the end.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

#1 - 315
#2 - 335


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

#1, 300-315
#2, 380?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

#1 330-340
#2 370-380
I'm not good at this but learning.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

#1 312
#2 357


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Since I know what the bull tree posted scored I won't post a score. :mrgreen: 

As for the one posted by goofy, I learned a long time ago guessing scores on the internet are apples and oranges to field scoring live animals.

Scott, my recommendation is to watch a bunch of hunting videos where the score is told, visit a high fence farm, and go to sporting good stores and guess the score on bulls and then ask the store what the bull(s) scores. It is fun to view different bulls on here, but I am not sure it will help come August/September. I am willing to tag along on a scouting trip to SE Utah and tutor you on scoring this summer if you like. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The first on tree posted I would say 315.

The second one is over 350 for sure, my brother-in-law shot a 347 and that is much bigger. I would put it at 375.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Since I know what the bull tree posted scored I won't post a score. :mrgreen:
> 
> As for the one posted by goofy, I learned a long time ago guessing scores on the internet are apples and oranges to field scoring live animals.
> 
> Scott, my recommendation is to watch a bunch of hunting videos where the score is told, visit a high fence farm, and go to sporting good stores and guess the score on bulls and then ask the store what the bull(s) scores. It is fun to view different bulls on here, but I am not sure it will help come August/September. I am willing to tag along on a scouting trip to SE Utah and tutor you on scoring this summer if you like. 8)


+1, swing by my house on your way back to Wy. next if you need some, I have tons.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Any more guesses? 22?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Any more guesses? 22?


Hint, everyone is off by 22" or more. :mrgreen:


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

Deer is more my territory, but #2 looks like a monster to me! With the hint of off by 22... I will say 396? I shot a 330 bull last year and that guy appears to be considerably bigger. I was hesitant to guess with everyone putting it much lower. But he's a beast!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, I'm impatient.

#1- 322"

#2- 401"

Someone else throw one up.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

401?!?! really??? Wow...I was way off on that one...the first field shot had me angling towards devil's advocate on the score...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW I was way off on both. Man I got some learning to do.I'm not big into scores but It would be nice to know a ruff guess on them.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Since I know what the bull tree posted scored I won't post a score. :mrgreen:
> 
> As for the one posted by goofy, I learned a long time ago guessing scores on the internet are apples and oranges to field scoring live animals.
> 
> Scott, my recommendation is to watch a bunch of hunting videos where the score is told, visit a high fence farm, and go to sporting good stores and guess the score on bulls and then ask the store what the bull(s) scores. It is fun to view different bulls on here, but I am not sure it will help come August/September. I am willing to tag along on a scouting trip to SE Utah and tutor you on scoring this summer if you like. 8)


Oh I am sorry, I looked at your scedule and you are booked most of the summer on the Wasatch, helping verticaly channellged, troll people.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

and retarded, fat people...no time at all to go chasing around SE Utah, when ALL you're time needs to be spent at or around "da spot"


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess on Tree's would have been #1 325 and #2 385, but I was a little late. Both are nice bulls.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's another.

[attachment=0:2g4k6auy]Unknown-5.jpeg[/attachment:2g4k6auy]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

345

I need some of that face paint, he blends right in with his surroundings. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

328
I feel good about this one


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

340


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

341 Bob


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry boys, I have been away from the comp for a while. (truck issues and starter motors) 

I thought that #1 looked bigger Tree. I put him at 349. The #2 bull I had at 390. I could tell that he was a PIG! This #3 bull I have at 340.

Pro and Tree, lets plan on it. I am going to make a few trips. One could be a bit early and not too worried about the critters but to get to know the lay olf the land and watering holes if possible. Later to look at where the Elk are hanging and what possible quality will be in certain areas. Maybe leave some cameras for guys to steal.................better yet, go around and look at the pictures that other guys camera's are producing. ha ha

Tell me what works best for you. I am going to take the wall tents down fairly early and set them up so I have that part done for scouting as well as the hunt.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is one for ya:










same bull,









Here is another:










same again,


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That last bull looks like a 343 bull.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> That last bull looks like a 343 bull.


So far Nates the closest.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree's last bull

314

22

#1- 252

#2- 312

What do I win?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!

The bull I posted was 315. Good guess..........


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Tree's last bull
> 
> 314
> 
> ...


Nothing!

#1- 277

#2- 343

Nate cheated because I told him that when he killed his bull this past fall.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Sooo, I lost to a cheater? That don't make no sense!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Sooo, I lost to a cheater? That don't make no sense!


whoever said cheaters never win is full of **** man!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a stab at this one.

[attachment=0:3hx5da3j]Brads 07 bull 044.jpg[/attachment:3hx5da3j]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

435?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

395


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

370


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

380


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough to see but great front end. I would say 358 3/8 to 362 5/8.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so there's a funny story about this bull. A friend of mine who is an outfitter in NM called me and asked if I wanted to come and hunt elk in November of 07 on a left over landowner tag in Unit 2 that he had purchased. No one ended up being able to go, so he stuck it on ebay and sold it for like 700 bucks. So, the guy in the picture shows up to hunt what he thought was a barely average elk unit, hoping to shoot a rag horn, if anything and ends up shooting this bull, which even with the absence of a G1 on the left side, grossed 409 B&C. I love stories like this.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that animal has amazing G2s but it's hard to tell his main beam length from that shot angle...that is crazy though for not having a G1 on one side!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I noticed the G-1 missing but still can't believe that it's that big. The problem here is what Bart said about judging from photo's and the other is my fear of shooting a 310 bull thinking that it might be big and the biggest fear is letting something like that pass because he has a broken point and isn't big enough.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> and retarded, fat people...no time at all to go chasing around SE Utah, when ALL you're time needs to be spent at or around "da spot"


I believe this is the category that I belong in too....and I am for sure interested in hanging out spending lots of time at or around "da spot"!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I noticed the G-1 missing but still can't believe that it's that big. The problem here is what Bart said about judging from photo's and the other is my fear of shooting a 310 bull thinking that it might be big and the biggest fear is letting something like that pass because he has a broken point and isn't big enough.


To me, there's a lot to learn when looking at the critters. For instance an elk may be a 300 bull, but the proportions may look similar to a 380 bull if one hadn't seen the difference over and over again. The general rule of thumb is 30ish inches to the G4, but that's on a "big" bull, not ones like HJB and I first posted. So if you don't know that you are looking at a "big" bull, judging it correctly is almost impossible. When I first started really paying attention to what I was looking at, I'd throw numbers at elk that weren't even close because of the disparity in mass and beam length. _In my opinion_, the only real way to have any clue to how large an animal is, is to spend time looking at them and make lots of mistakes and even then, consistently judging within 15-20 inches is pretty impressive.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the G-1 missing but still can't believe that it's that big. The problem here is what Bart said about judging from photo's and the other is my fear of shooting a 310 bull thinking that it might be big and the biggest fear is letting something like that pass because he has a broken point and isn't big enough.
> ...


That is what I do. Every home that I go into in Wyoming with my job, if they have a critter on the wall, I tell them the score that I give it and then hear what they say it really is. Every gas station, that i see animals on the wall, I do the same thing. It is ten times easier with real animals than photo's. If the photo has a person in it and their hand is wrapped around the rack, it helps. If they have the antlers just sitting there mid air with the hunter behind it, the depth preception is gone. There is a difference between good pictures and big bulls.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Keep doing what you're doing 22. Score every bull you can, it's like judging yardage for archery. The more you practice, the better you get on rough estimates. 

The thing you need to commit yourself mentally to for your upcoming hunt is not rushing the scoring process. Be patient, look at the bull from several angles, look him over good before letting the stick fly. If you are disciplined enough to let some really good bulls walk, you may come home with a great bull. But, that comes with a huge risk, you may end up like I did in 2008 and come home with your tag still not punched. If you can live with that, then I highly recommend you do it. I have NO regrets for letting some very good bulls walk, and you're hunting a premium unit and I was hunting a pisscutter unit. 8)


----------

